

Ask HN Foodies: Our first iPhone App - hungry - shotti

Hello,<p>We just launched the app, which is one slide way to eat out with foodie friends; http://hungry.am
Actually, the idea was rejected by YC for S12, but we are building it anyway.<p>(The product is still buggy. It can't do push notifications and users have to refresh the chat manually to read new messages...oh god Urbanairship!)<p>Please check the web site at http://hungry.am<p>We really really love to hear your feedbacks!
Even if you just poked around for a few minutes, I'd love any opinions about what you think, what you think could be improved, etc..
It's a very very new product, so there is a lot to improve, but it is important to me to get your feedback as early as possible.<p>Bon Appetit :P
======
nanijoe
If its buggy, how did it get approved for the app store? Not sure what
difficulties you guys had with providing push notifications via Urban Airship,
but I've had it up and running in about 30 minutes in the past (including the
time it took to generate the certs)

~~~
shotti
Well, it was our fault (not Urban Airship's). We didn't notice step #3 on
[https://support.urbanairship.com/customer/portal/articles/16...](https://support.urbanairship.com/customer/portal/articles/161982-production-
launch-checklist)

~~~
AznHisoka
I also shipped an app that didn't have push notifications working, but no
crashes, so it was a minor bug.

~~~
shotti
I feel like it's a torture to wait apple finishes reviewing a bug-fixed
version...

------
shotti
A clickable link: <http://hungry.am>

